# What can i do



## Bailey's Momma (Apr 24, 2011)

Bailey is 3 years old and i have had him for 2 and a half years and him and my fiance only get along once and awhile hes not mean to my fiance but he doesn't want to go to him or play with him but bailey sleeps by him at night ......anyone get any ideas on what to do ........Please help


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

some dogs are just like that, does your fianca walk, feed, groom, train him etc. 


maybe get them to do some male bonding, you take a back seat and get him to do everything for Bailey.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Bailey needs a reason to go to him. If he has something special that he does with him when he arrives, like a special game or a walk then Bailey will soon learn to associate him with fun.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Stephen here (first time - as Julia normally posts x)
What you have is classic - I - feed; walk; run; play; clean-up; and manage all our dogs on a daily basis - and am considered Alpha Male within the whole "pack".
I'm the "Pied-Piper" with the girls, they love me - but just given respect by the boys, they know I have an authority but don't understand me when I'm being "playful" as opposed to doing what I do on a daily basis.
The girls would love anyone and play with anyone who gave them attention - Boys can be slightly different, they can develop a "bond" with an individual within the household, and normally with the Beta female (Wife) - so - basically if I get up to put the kettle on then I return to a settee full of boys in my place !! - if Julia gets up, they then go and check the kitchen where she is, before coming back and settling with me.

You were asking "anyone got any ideas on what to do ?" I'm wondering if your fiancee wants a different type of relationship with Bailey (?) as in my experience males do get along without the same level of communication that women tend to enjoy. So 'who' has the need to 'do' anything?

This is purely a 'blokes eye view' , Stephen x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Boys can be slightly different, they can develop a "bond" with an individual within the household, and normally with the Beta female (Wife) - so - basically if I get up to put the kettle on then I return to a settee full of boys in my place !! - if Julia gets up, they then go and check the kitchen where she is, before coming back and settling with me.


This sounds so familiar - when Dylan is cuddled up on the bed with us in the evening, as soon as hubby gets up for anything, Dylan's on his pillow like a shot! Actually Dylan used to be much more bonded with me than hubby, but now they have a lot of morning time together and he's a bit more evenly bonded with both of us. I think they learn the routine of who does what and just settle into that.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So Julia .... do you do the people stuff lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes Karen - Julia is the brains - I'm just the brawn lol.

She is so taken with this site and the information it can offer along with an insight into the people who also love Cockapoos xx
Having bred these for over 4 years - Julia loves being able to openly re-cylce some of the knowledge she has gained.
......though she does come out and play in the fields on a sunny day - and certainly gets her hands dirty (kennels and stables) too xx

Last summer - I had got up; fed the puppies; fed the horses; fed the dogs; fed the cats; run the mums in the paddock; cleaned the kennels down and changed the waters; mucked out the horses; put two in their paddock; cleaned the yard and decided I needed a coffee - so walked around to the decking to find my gorgeous wife sunning it on a lounger with 6 puppies playing around her feet............. she caught site of me and immediately exclaimed "What !!!???? I'm working - socialising puppies !!!!!" lol

...............you may not hear much from me again after she reads this post xxxxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Last summer - I had got up; fed the puppies; fed the horses; fed the dogs; fed the cats; run the mums in the paddock; cleaned the kennels down and changed the waters; mucked out the horses; put two in their paddock; cleaned the yard and decided I needed a coffee - so walked around to the decking to find my gorgeous wife sunning it on a lounger with 6 puppies playing around her feet............. she caught site of me and immediately exclaimed "What !!!???? I'm working - socialising puppies !!!!!" lol
> 
> ...............you may not hear much from me again after she reads this post xxxxx


Stephen, I think it is lucky that you have just built such a lovely "dog house" because I suspect you will imminently be in it


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great comment Helen lol..... not sure there'll be room for long though. Stephen you sound to love what you do, a fab life, I personally think you've got "the balance" spot on and Im sure you would nt have it any other way


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Bailey's Momma said:


> Bailey is 3 years old and i have had him for 2 and a half years and him and my fiance only get along once and awhile hes not mean to my fiance but he doesn't want to go to him or play with him but bailey sleeps by him at night ......anyone get any ideas on what to do ........Please help


There is no huge problem here and sleeps with your fiance as thats normal pack behaviour - get you fiance to play with him using treats start by him just calling him and giving him the treat then use toys to play as well as giving the treat (the smellier the better) as mentioned above he sees you as top dog and fiance is just part of the pack, get your fiance (does he have a name lol) to feed him this is always a good bonding idea good luck lets see some picures of your little man


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Stephen, I think it is lucky that you have just built such a lovely "dog house" because I suspect you will imminently be in it


Yesterday we fitted all of the whelping bars in 'the dog house'.............today I will install Stephen's bed too! :XD::XD:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Yesterday we fitted all of the whelping bars in 'the dog house'.............today I will install Stephen's bed too! :XD::XD:


Sounds perfect, that way Stephen will be on hand for any litters that decide to arrive in the night  Just make sure he gets a decent fry up each morning in his temporary B&B and not a chicken carcass


----------

